# Beta Keys



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Man! Wann erfahr ich ob ich einen der Beta Keys gewonnen hab!?
Immer noch keine Email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

Das weiß derzeit keiner sie sollen ja eigt heute alle ausgelost werden.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

...+1


----------



## Bulk (5. September 2008)

Hol dir einen von Fileplay.net


----------



## Kira-kun (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Man! Wann erfahr ich ob ich einen der Beta Keys gewonnen hab!?
> Immer noch keine Email
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geh auf die Warhammer Seite und versuchs bei Fileplay.
Die haben 50.000 Keys.  Hatte meinen da nach 5 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Jo...


----------



## 5Heiko12 (5. September 2008)

leute schaut mal auf meinen eben erstellten threat buffed hat en bissle mist gebaut


----------



## Roxxhy (5. September 2008)

Für alle die noch keinen Beta Key haben ,bzw. keinen gewinnen werden , keine Sorge auf seite
fileplay gibt es noch unmengen von Keys und das Glück ist sehr groß einen zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß damit

MFG Roxxhy


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> leute schaut mal auf meinen eben erstellten threat buffed hat en bissle mist gebaut



Wenn du mal den Thrad mit den 64 Seiten anschaust wird dir klar werden das das schon lang bekannt ist...


----------



## Arben (5. September 2008)

Dementsprechend langsam ist Fileplay auch. Wer keinen Key kriegt muss sich eben noch eine Woche gedulden.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Also hätt ich mich gar nich vor 3 Tagen bei Buffed bewerben müssen, sondern hätte gleich bei Fileplay schaun könn? -.-


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

So siehts aus.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Ey wenn ich auf "get your key from fileplay" klick, muss ich mein geburtsdatum angeben (1992) und auf die Deutschlandflagge klicken. 
Doch dann kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta." 

wtf?


----------



## lausebengel08 (5. September 2008)

bei onlinewelten gibt es auch noch keys ohne ende einfach anmelden fertig


----------



## Arben (5. September 2008)

Echt Buffed, ihr seid mal wieder soOoooOOOO geeeeemeeeeeiiiieeeeennnn. Da musste der arme User sich da extra in 2 Minuten Arbeit bei euch für das Gewinnspiel anmelden, wo es was umsonst gibt und wo anders sind die Chancen viel größer. Ihr seid so ultradoof und gemein das geht ganich mehr. PFFFFFF. UÄHHHH. *Am Daumen nuckel* [/ironie]

Sachen gibts...


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Probiers mal mit nem anderen Browser, war bei mir auch so.


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

Dann mach dich einfach Älter bei mir ging alles reibungslos.


----------



## Knubatz (5. September 2008)

Willst du einen, dann meld dich per PM.


----------



## Krimdor (5. September 2008)

Also in dem Artikel zum "Glückspiel" steht ja ,dass die Verlosung am 5.9.08 um 18:00 endet.
Vllt. werden dann auch die ersten 1000 bekannt gegeben (was natürlich ne heiden-Arbeit für die lieben Buffies sein würde^^) <(^.^<) (>^.^)> *hofft ,dass er einen ergattert*

so far

W.A.R IS COMING


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Rofl!
Mal schnell bei Onlinewelten einen Key abgecheckt^^

aber wo muss ich den eingeben ? oO


----------



## Murrdak (5. September 2008)

ich GLAUBE ich habe gewonnen
allerdings habe ich 350 "herzlichen glückwunsch"-mails bekommen Oo
alle mit nem anderen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Rofl!
> Mal schnell bei Onlinewelten einen Key abgecheckt^^
> 
> aber wo muss ich den eingeben ? oO



Keys kann man noch nicht eingeben.

Und die ersten 1000 wissen schon, dass sie gewonnen haben (dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da sie ja gestern bereits 1000 keys pro Man/Frau bekommen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

okay....wann kann man die dann eingeben?


----------



## Maradieter (5. September 2008)

um 17 Uhr


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Maradieter schrieb:


> um 17 Uhr




und wo?


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Maradieter schrieb:


> um 17 Uhr




Quelle/Screenshot or it didn´t happen


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

> Quelle/Screenshot or it didn´t happen



*keucht vor Ehrfurcht* "That was the smartest [funniest] thing I have ever heard anyone say about anything."


----------



## Tomminocka (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Ey wenn ich auf "get your key from fileplay" klick, muss ich mein geburtsdatum angeben (1992) und auf die Deutschlandflagge klicken.
> Doch dann kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."
> 
> wtf?



Geburtsdatum eingeben, F5 drücken, dann auf die Flagge drücken, dann geht es


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *keucht vor Ehrfurcht* "That was the smartest [funniest] thing I have ever heard anyone say about anything."




KLasse, schön das es noch Leute wie Dich gibt, die grundsätzlich nen Grund finden zu Flamen/andere ab zu kanzeln oder schlicht nur Dämlich hin zu stellen.

Ohne Solche Menschen wie Dich könnten die Normalen nämlich nicht Normal sein.


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Sorry Dilan, das war nicht sarkastisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast ja auch Recht, das war lediglich ein Zitat aus Family Guy (Folge: "Don't make me over" meines Wissens nach)... Erst jetzt wo ich deine Antwort lese fällt mir auf, dass es wirklich missverständlich ist. Deshalb hatte ich das "funny" noch dahinter gesetzt - ich hab wirklich gelacht, weil's so offensichtlich ist und trotzdem immer wieder übersehen wird.

Wie gesagt, sorry für das Missverständnis!


----------



## Neradox (5. September 2008)

Hmm Fileplay ist bei mir gerade down, ist das bei anderen auch so?


----------



## Churchak (5. September 2008)

werdet ihr geier wohl gesprengt haben ^^


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

*Bart Zwirbel*

@ Makkaal

Jub war mir bekannt, drum sah ich es auch als sehr sarkastische Aussage.

Bitte nimm meine Aufrichtige Entschuldigung an, bin den ganzen Tag schon knatschich, hab extrem mies geschlafen.

Seit ich ausm KH zurück bin, bin ich noch net ganz Fit =)


----------



## Menschfeind (5. September 2008)

So langsam platzt mir der Arsch. Es kommen immer noch Buffed-Spam-Mails. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Versand zu stoppen oder ist der Zuständige einfach nur unfähig?


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

> Bitte nimm meine Aufrichtige Entschuldigung an, bin den ganzen Tag schon knatschich, hab extrem mies geschlafen.


*lehnt sich vielsagend zurück mit arrogant halb geschlossenen Augen, legt die Fingerspitzen aufeinander* "Perhaps..."

Kein Ding, ich tret Leuten leider öfters mit sowas auf die Füße... *ebenfalls Bart zwirbel* Vielleicht sollte ich an meiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten und meine [intention] BBCodes verstärkt einbringen.


----------



## Killekille (5. September 2008)

> Fileplay is currently undergoing essential maintenance.
> We will be back on your internets shortly.



aber das scheint nur für einige Seiten zu gelten - oder ich hatte Glück und kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch noch die Bestätigung mitsamt Code bekommen.

byebye WOW, welcome WAR (zumindest bis WOTLK)


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *lehnt sich vielsagend zurück mit arrogant halb geschlossenen Augen, legt die Fingerspitzen aufeinander* "Perhaps..."




Warum erinnert mich das an "Q".... warghs Bilder in meinem Kopf... oder wars doch der Pate... ? Ich muss weniger ins Kino gehen!


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:
			
		

> makkaal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"How 'bout now?" Nee, was ich meinte stammt aus der Folge "Petarded" (Peter gewinnt Trivial Pursuit, testet sich auf Genie, wird als geistig behindert klassifiziert), wohl einer der geilsten Folgen überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt aber BTT hier! (Nicht, dass es nicht schon 49781 andere Threads gäbe, wo ähnliche Themen besprochen würden) Rumspinnen einstellen, Sprung auf, Marsch-Marsch!


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

Hehe oO.
Ich hab über 400 Stück bekommen xD


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Herr11 schrieb:


> Hehe oO.
> Ich hab über 400 Stück bekommen xD




Woah noch so einer... gibts davon eig en Nest hier ? *in Tischplatte beiß*


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Na, na. Sei froh, dass kein neuer Thread eröffnet wurde.
edit: Mir fällt grad dein Zitat in der Signatur auf. Den Film muss ich dringenst gucken.


----------



## muecke79 (5. September 2008)

jippie ayejeh schweinebacke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab einen key aber ich glaube irgendwie das jeder einen bekommen kann soviel wie überall rausgehauen werden


----------



## Macaveli (5. September 2008)

1


----------



## ManicK (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Ey wenn ich auf "get your key from fileplay" klick, muss ich mein geburtsdatum angeben (1992) und auf die Deutschlandflagge klicken.
> Doch dann kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."
> 
> wtf?



Meine Güte... stell dich nicht wie eine Kartoffel an. Nimm halt 1980 und gut ist.


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

@ Dilan, hast Post ^^


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Danke, Super Nett gemeint, aber ich verschenk selber noch Keys an bedürftige =)


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

Ach, na denn, mein Gilde is versorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

In meiner Gilde wollen sie keine, bin genau 1 los geworden *g*


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

also falls mir wer sagen kann wo ich noch en key herbekomen kann wäre ich froh^^


----------



## Lesina (5. September 2008)

Och menno Fileplanet geht bei mir nich, bzw ich komm bis zum anmelden dann klick ich auf Konto erstellen und nix passiert. :-(

Und von den Gewinnspielen ist bei mir auch nix angekommen


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

Du hast noch Keys über? =)

Mfg
Ghymalen, Der Bedürftige  xD


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

Ich hab nen "paar" über, klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesina (5. September 2008)

Also wenn noch jemand einen übrig hat, ich würd mich sooooo freuen *lieb schau*


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

hätte auch gerne einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

*lieber schau*  :-D

naja ich warte einfach noch eine Stunde oder so   vllt hab ch ja einen bei Buffed gewonnen ;-)
wenn nicht  würde mich freuen


----------



## Tellum (5. September 2008)

Wenn "" rein ZÜFÄLLIG "" einer noch nen key über hat..
Also ich würde gerne einen nehmen =)


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

glaube jeder der bis jetzt keinen hat würde einen nehmen^^


----------



## imatsor (5. September 2008)

> Glückwunsch!!
> 
> WWWWAAAAAGGGGHHHH! Glückwunsch! Du wurdest für die OFFENE BETA von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning akzeptiert!
> Als Erstes ist hier dein BETA-Key:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


1. Versuch auf http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer/requestkey


viel Glück euch allen


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (5. September 2008)

Ich nehm auch nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

So, ich hab ein Paar beglückt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

du sau *g*


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

danke für den link hab meinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tellum (5. September 2008)

jup ich danke dir auch =)


----------



## Eldorus (5. September 2008)

wenn noch jemand nen key für mich hat, dann würde mich das freuen...


----------



## Ghymalen (5. September 2008)

Herr11 du bist mein Held   nicht mal herr12 kann dir das Wasser reichen  xD

Thx


----------



## Lesina (5. September 2008)

Wir machen ne Sekte für unseren Herr11 auf


----------



## Knortzsch (5. September 2008)

geht auf Fileplanet.. die hauen grad Keys instant raus!


----------



## Krimdor (5. September 2008)

wäre auch Suuuuuuperr glücklih wenn ich einen bekommen würde von jemandem der eine gute seele besitzt und noch einen über hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (5. September 2008)

Nur wenn euch herr 11 die Key´s gegebn hat die gestern verschickt wurden also 4.08 so ca 20:01 Uhr dann sind die ungültig weil die gesperrt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... ansonsten GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr11 (5. September 2008)

Sind alle von Heut, bloß ich habs erkann...omg, Buffed hat kacke gemacht.
Die waren nie an mich gerichtet die E-mails...andere Gewinner, bloß die haben mehrere angegeben, die diese E-mail bekommen sollen...


----------



## Hosh87 (5. September 2008)

will auch nen key hat jemand noch ein auf der fire seite gehts bei mir iwie net


----------



## Sasamur (5. September 2008)

HeY,
wollte mal fragen ob jmd noch 3 Key´s für mich und meine Freunde über hat!
Wäre ganz lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls jmd ein gutes Herz hat kann er sich ja melden!
Danke schonmal, Sasa!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Hier gibts genug sonst PM an mich falls du keine mehr bekommst.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Oder schau mal Hier BetaKey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrtus (5. September 2008)

kannste mir bitte einen an 342593698 schicken wäre hammer nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soji (5. September 2008)

need key^^

falls also einer noch einen verschenken könnte wär ich wirklich dankbar =P


----------



## Zardios (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

Hätte auch gern einen Key irgendwie komm ich an keinen.
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand einen über hätte.


----------



## Locdogg (5. September 2008)

need auch key 
bei mir gehts nicht habe jetzt mit firefox, oper, internet explorer und bei jeden stellt er es wieder auf 2008


----------



## toturien (5. September 2008)

Soooo ich sag eucheinfach mal schaut mal hir drauf ^^ http://www.fileplay.net/keys/warhammer wer noch nen betakey haben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (5. September 2008)

ist ja echt ne schlimme sache xD

bin seit vorgestern abend auf jeder seite die die Beta Keys rausgibt, überall war ich entweder zu spät oder die seiten waren down, selbst aktionen wie bestimmte französische sites haben nicht mehr geholfen.

fileplay scheint im moment auch down zu sein, kein wunder bei den ganzen anfragen.

Falls noch einer nen Beta Key in Reserve hat wäre ich echt dankbar wenn er ihn mir überlässt, als ganztägig arbeitender mit nachtschicht etc. hat man so eigentlich kaum möglichkeiten an nen key zu kommen.

Also, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen key übrig und kann ihn mir per PN senden, wäre echt super dankbar.

Grüße sc0undr3l


----------



## Locdogg (5. September 2008)

ja war ich ja drauf und wenn ich mein bday eingebe kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."


----------



## toturien (5. September 2008)

Locdogg schrieb:


> ja war ich ja drauf und wenn ich mein bday eingebe kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."


----------



## toturien (5. September 2008)

Locdogg schrieb:


> ja war ich ja drauf und wenn ich mein bday eingebe kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."




Also bei mir hats geklappt und ich habe jetz meinen Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry für das oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

Locdogg schrieb:


> ja war ich ja drauf und wenn ich mein bday eingebe kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."


tja, dann muss sich dein papa eintragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locdogg (5. September 2008)

mit welchen browser haste das gemacht


----------



## Pharel (5. September 2008)

also falls nochwer einen zu verschenken hat, wuerde auch einen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toturien (5. September 2008)

Normaler Internet Explorer


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Locdogg schrieb:


> ja war ich ja drauf und wenn ich mein bday eingebe kommt immer "You must be over 14 to participate in this beta."



Dan versuche es Mal hier : Warhammer RPG Szene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jammela (5. September 2008)

Das ist echt zum Verzweifeln,

man ist ehrlich genug um sich nicht mit 1xx Emailadressen bei Buffed anzumelden und dumm genug um zu arbeiten ,-) dann gibt es auch bei den Anderen keine Keys mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn jemand mehr Keys hat als er braucht würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen mit einem Key.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxi2 (5. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Dan versuche es Mal hier : Warhammer RPG Szene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm wo gibts da was?

Find da nix o.0


----------



## Locdogg (5. September 2008)

nee geht echt nicht ist bitte jemand so nett und schickt mir nen key per pm pls!!!


----------



## Chillmon (5. September 2008)

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich aus mit den Keys die gestern versendet wurden ? (habe ca 500 per mail bekommen) sind diese gesperrt?

Achja: Buffed scheint die Keys gerade zu verlosen .. habe nämlich eben einen gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (5. September 2008)

Chillmon schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich aus mit den Keys die gestern versendet wurden ? (habe ca 500 per mail bekommen) sind diese gesperrt?



Ja


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Ja du solltest einen neuen bekommen haben+ Premium Abo bei buffed.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Paxi2 schrieb:


> Hm wo gibts da was?
> 
> Find da nix o.0



Gleich im ersten Artiekel Warhammer RPG Szene

"Wer lesen Kann ist Klar im Vorteil " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (5. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt meine Mail von buffed und als entschädigung für die massen mail 6 Monate Premium Zugang für meinen Buffed Acc. 
find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxi2 (5. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Gleich im ersten Artiekel Warhammer RPG Szene
> 
> "Wer lesen Kann ist Klar im Vorteil "
> 
> ...


Ja da is doch nur Fileplay oder wie das heißt, das geht schon nichtmerh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Gleich im ersten Artiekel Warhammer RPG Szene
> 
> "Wer lesen Kann ist Klar im Vorteil "
> 
> ...


Und wer schreiben kann auch. Deine Werbung nervt langsam echt tierisch.


----------



## Areson (5. September 2008)

Hab meinen Key und 6 Monate Premium als Entschädigung auch eben erhalten! Dankööööööö an Buffed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und wer schreiben kann auch. Deine Werbung nervt langsam echt tierisch.



welche werbung ??


----------



## Letalis (5. September 2008)

Ich möchte auch bitte nen key :-(


----------



## PhoenixM (5. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ein key gekrigt aber wo muss ich das eingeben und habt ihr auch auf der war-europe seite problehe??

m.f.g.
PhoenixM


----------



## Ineluki-OA (5. September 2008)

Kennt jemand den Spruch " Herr lass Hirn regnen" ? Den kann man hier fast minütlich anwenden...

Aber um nicht nur herumzuspammen noch ne Antwort: Die Login-Seite ist derzeit down und wird heute oder morgen wieder hochgefahren.


----------



## Chillmon (5. September 2008)

Wo steht , dass die ersten 1000 Keys gesperrt wurden?


----------



## Teulaar (5. September 2008)

jemand noch nen key über ? würd mich sehr freuen  =)


Gruss
#
Teulaar


----------



## Dr Jones (5. September 2008)

Habt irh alle ein schwein

Scheine der einzige zu sein der keinen bekommen hat. is ja wieder typisch aber damals ohne das ich wolte die Bc beta machen dürfen.

Es rächt sich eben alles, viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Garik233 (5. September 2008)

PhoenixM schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein key gekrigt aber wo muss ich das eingeben und habt ihr auch auf der war-europe seite problehe??
> 
> m.f.g.
> PhoenixM



Ja bei mir ist das auch was echt nervt weiß einer was da los ist


----------



## Paxi2 (5. September 2008)

Dr schrieb:


> Habt irh alle ein schwein
> 
> Scheine der einzige zu sein der keinen bekommen hat. is ja wieder typisch aber damals ohne das ich wolte die Bc beta machen dürfen.
> 
> Es rächt sich eben alles, viel spaß euch allen


Keine Angst ich hab auch keinen xD
Leider =(


----------



## Kranak90 (5. September 2008)

Wart ihr grad auf Klo als Gott Gehirne verteilt hat? Anmelden geht noch nicht. Frühestens Morgen, spätestens Sonntag.


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

@PhoenixM

Schicke deinen Key einfach per eMail an war-key@web.de + gewünschte Logindaten und schon ist dein Account fertig!


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> @PhoenixM
> 
> Schicke deinen Key einfach per eMail an war-key@web.de + gewünschte Logindaten und schon ist dein Account fertig!


Dreiste Abzocke, nicht drauf eingehen.


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> @PhoenixM
> 
> Schicke deinen Key einfach per eMail an war-key@web.de + gewünschte Logindaten und schon ist dein Account fertig!



Was soll den das heißen ?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (5. September 2008)

Beginnen eure keys von Buffed  auch alle mit PCOB01? weil andere keys von anderen sites beginnen alle mit WARPBE


----------



## Sasamur (5. September 2008)

@dentr

Du bist auch so ein HonK!

Wer dahin seinen Key schickt hat keinen mehr -.-


----------



## Paxi2 (5. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Was soll den das heißen ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das soll ehißen ,dass er dir dein Key abziehen will ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

linlux schrieb:


> Was soll den das heißen ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das heisst, er war gaaanz einfallsreich, und hofft, dass man glaubt, die hätten ne @ web.de adresse^^


----------



## DaywalkerinDM (5. September 2008)

Also hier kommt momentan auch noch nichts an, aber diese Ausweichseite von Fileplay geht bei mir net wirklich. Bis zum Anmelden und der Bestätigungsmail kam ich, allerdings kann ich nichts bestätigen. Gibts da auch irgendwelche Infos?


----------



## Thrillville (5. September 2008)

So habe gerade meinen Beta Key bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liegt ausgedruckt vor mir und wartet nur darauf eingegeben zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten !!!!!


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

Sry Leute aber auf so ne Frage musst ich den einfach bringen xDD
bei so einem hilflosen opfer hätt ich ihn wohl eh nich genommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> Sry Leute aber auf so ne Frage musst ich den einfach bringen xDD
> bei so einem hilflosen opfer hätt ich ihn wohl eh nich genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja und nun raus reden , ich hoffe du kassierst für so nen Müll nen Perma-Ban.


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> Sry Leute aber auf so ne Frage musst ich den einfach bringen xDD
> bei so einem hilflosen opfer hätt ich ihn wohl eh nich genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheißaktion. DU bist unten durch. Hoffe du wirst gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ja und nun raus reden , ich hoffe du kassierst für so nen Müll nen Perma-Ban.



ach komm, ich find ihr nehmt das mit dem WAR etwas zu ernst, WAR heißt nur das spiel, außerhalb kann man auch mal nen witz reißen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> ach komm, ich find ihr nehmt das mit dem WAR etwas zu ernst, WAR heißt nur das spiel, außerhalb kann man auch mal nen witz reißen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, sowas ist seeeehr witzig...


----------



## Raqill (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> ach komm, ich find ihr nehmt das mit dem WAR etwas zu ernst, WAR heißt nur das spiel, außerhalb kann man auch mal nen witz reißen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja super Witz , ich lieg jetzt noch vor lachen aufm Boden _._ ...
War ist ein Spiel , aber wie soll man Spaß am Spiel haben wenn man 
von jemanden verarscht wird ?!


----------



## Asmara (5. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> Beginnen eure keys von Buffed  auch alle mit PCOB01? weil andere keys von anderen sites beginnen alle mit WARPBE


Meiner beginnt ebenfalls mit WARPBE, und von meinem Kumpel mit PCOB01 (er hats von buffed) ich hoffe es gehen beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (5. September 2008)

eeeeeehrlich nich.wenn ich bei fileplay mein geburtsdatum eingebe und auf die deutschlanfalgge klick dann gehen nur ie google sucherergebnisse auf von wegen die seite kann nich gefunden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ja super Witz , ich lieg jetzt noch vor lachen aufm Boden _._ ...
> War ist ein Spiel , aber wie soll man Spaß am Spiel haben wenn man
> von jemanden verarscht wird ?!



Ja ich weiß ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der etwas halbwegs "kriminelles" getan hat (von euch natürlich abgesehen, die ihr noch niiiiiee, nie nur den kleinsten verbrecherischen Gedanken hattet!), wodurch all die frustrierten keylosen User jetzt mal richtig nen Grund haben jemanden wegzuflamen! Aber is auch egal, ich kann den Frust verstehen und das ist nunmal leider ein normales Forumverhalten und durch meinen "Scherz" recht verständlich.

Ja ich gebs war nicht der beste Scherz, die email existiert nichmal, (obwohl, vllt sogar schon habs nich nachgeschaut, werd ich jetzt aber mal machen...und außerdem ich mein, wer schickt nen key schon an ne mail mit @web.de, wie hier schon jemand sagte xD) und, ich weiß da hier so ein Forum nich besonders persönlich ist, lässt sich das schwer sagen, aber ich bin im RL ein sehr ehrlicher Mensch und hätte den Key echt nich genutzt, weil ich meinen durch die Pre-Order schon lange hab, wers glauben will danke, wer nich, dann halt nich... soviel dazu ich wünsche allen Usern noch viel Losglück, sei es bei buffed.de oder eine andere Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmara (5. September 2008)

Hab nun auch einen von buffed... er fängt auch mir WARPBE an!


----------



## Unexcelledx (5. September 2008)

Asmara schrieb:


> Meiner beginnt ebenfalls mit WARPBE, und von meinem Kumpel mit PCOB01 (er hats von buffed) ich hoffe es gehen beide
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehn wir ja dann wenn nich hab ja noch einen Ersatzkey ^^


----------



## Asmara (5. September 2008)

Unexcelledx schrieb:


> sehn wir ja dann wenn nich hab ja noch einen Ersatzkey ^^


dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (5. September 2008)

Nicht flamen, falls es schonmal geschrieben wurde, aber wo kann ich das Siel downloaden????

Irmengard: Hat sich erledigt, die Seite auf der ich war hatte nur ein Problem gehabt. Brauche nun keine Ausweichsete mehr. Danke


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Nicht flamen, falls es schonmal geschrieben wurde, aber wo kann ich das Siel downloaden????



bittschön und hf http://www.war-europe.com/#/clientdl/?lang=de


----------



## Dilan (5. September 2008)

Viele von euch haben sich auch gefragt, was man mit dem Open Beta Key genau anfangen kann. Wir werden vor dem Serverstart am Sonntag die Registrierungsseite öffnen, damit ihr die Vorbereitungen für die Open Beta beenden könnt. Wir werden euch selbstverständlich informieren, sobald diese Seite verfügbar ist.


Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de105&lang=de


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

Mein Gott Spieler sollten zusammen halten und nicht so rumzicken! -.-


----------



## Kirts (5. September 2008)

auch ein key bitte


----------



## Mayven (5. September 2008)

Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade mein KEY erhalten und gehörte definitiv nicht zu den ersten 1000 :-)


----------



## Zwolf1985 (5. September 2008)

Hab auch nen PCOB01 Key erhalten.
Weiß, dass eigentlich der Anfang des Keys angiebt um welchen Code es sich handelt, also die Warpbe eindeut die Warhammer Beta.
Die PSEA01 geben den vorläufigen Code an, als Pre-Order Standart
die PSEG01 geben die zusatz Items an.

Aber was bedeutet dann PCOB01?
heißt das evtl Pre-Oder Closed-Beta key?


----------



## dentr (5. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Mein Gott Spieler sollten zusammen halten und nicht so rumzicken! -.-



Eben....alter deine Signaturen sind ja mal mega geil, die erste is klar, aber die zweite: seehr richtig! einfach schwachsinn, wenn politiker, die sich sich zu 99% mit dem thema nich die bohne auskenne, darüber auslassen. es gibt da ne sehr "gute" doku, von wunder welt wissen (rtl2), wo man erkennt ( wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem genere auskennt!), was selbst das fernsehn, bzw vermeindliche "wissensshows" für müll manchmal labern...wer die möglichkeit hat sich das mal anzugucken, is mal ne kleine "youtube-suche-session" wert xD also: /sign


----------



## Gr3xter (5. September 2008)

dentr schrieb:


> Eben....alter deine Signaturen sind ja mal mega geil, die erste is klar, aber die zweite: seehr richtig! einfach schwachsinn, wenn politiker, die sich sich zu 99% mit dem thema nich die bohne auskenne, darüber auslassen. es gibt da ne sehr "gute" doku, von wunder welt wissen (rtl2), wo man erkennt ( wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem genere auskennt!), was selbst das fernsehn, bzw vermeindliche "wissensshows" für müll manchmal labern...wer die möglichkeit hat sich das mal anzugucken, is mal ne kleine "youtube-suche-session" wert xD also: /sign




Vielen dank^^


----------



## Zwolf1985 (5. September 2008)

ok. Nach dem googlen folgende aufklärung:

Pre-Order CE:

1. Zugang zur offenen Beta (Code-Präfix: PCOB01)
2. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Code-Präfix: PCEA01)
3. Zusätliche Spielgegenstände (Code-Präfix: PCEIE1)


Pre-Order SE:

1. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel (Code-Präfix: PSEA01)
2. Zusätliche Spielgegenstände (Code-Präfix: PSEG01)


----------



## K2DaC (5. September 2008)

hab vor 5min meinen Betakey von buffed bekommen. Nice, danke nochmal ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War sicher nicht unter den ersten 1000, und meiner beginnt mit WARPBE!
I Freu mi scho so auf Sonntag !

Wasn glücklicher zufall dass ich ab morgen 2 Wochen Urlaub hab <3


----------



## f.f.w (5. September 2008)

hab meinen auch von buffed und beginnt mit WARPBE
ab wann und wo können wir uns registrieren?


----------



## Skorpian (5. September 2008)

f.f.w schrieb:


> hab meinen auch von buffed und beginnt mit WARPBE
> ab wann und wo können wir uns registrieren?



am sonntag vormittag geben die wieder die regestrierung frei auf http://www.war-europe.com/


----------



## Danketo (5. September 2008)

Ist das bei Onlinewelten auch gratis?
Weil die wollten ja adresse und den ganzen kack^^

und wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe, muss man auch 18 sein?!

bei fileplanet.net kann ich mich nicht anmelden, kommt irgend ne fehlermeldung...


edit: oder schenkt mir jmd seinen key? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fowl (5. September 2008)

Skorpian schrieb:


> falls noch jemand einen key braucht, also wirklich braucht und nicht dann



hast nen pn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58501


----------

